# DIMB IG Köln - Infos und mehr...



## sun909 (16. März 2016)

Hallo,
die IG Köln innerhalb der
DIMB hat die letzten
Jahre ein äußerst ruhiges Dasein gefristet...

Mit Manfred (ML-RIDER),
Carsten (sun909) und Jürgen (Jokomen) haben sich jetzt drei DIMB Mitglieder aus der Region gefunden, die hier Touren und einiges mehr (Schrauber-/Fahrtechnik usw.) für Mitglieder und
Nicht-Mitglieder der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. - dimb.de )
anbieten werden.

Im Laufe des Jahres werden uns ggf. noch ein oder zwei neue
Gesichter mit entsprechender Trailscout-Ausbildung als Guides verstärken. 

Vorstellung folgt!

Touren werden wir im LMB (Last-Minute-Biken;  http://lastminute.mtb-news.de ) und
im Thread "DIMB Touren im K/BN/SU"   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-touren-im-lokalforum-k-bn-su.614898/ verlinken.

Bei Fragen zur DIMB Köln könnt ihr euch gerne direkt
hier oder per PN an
uns wenden. Alternativ sonst auch per Mail an
ig.koeln(ät)dimb.de

Schöne Grüße
Manfred, Carsten und Jürgen


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2016)

Start dann auch direkt morgen 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15885


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2016)

Schöne Sache. Dann harre ich mal der Dinge, die da noch nachkommen.  Jetzt übrigens auch wieder mit neuem Bremshebel am Fatty.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2016)

Außenposten Kommern im Standby und harrt der Dinge die da kommen werden


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. März 2016)

Außenposten Kommern bitte in der _Tönenden Froschnschau_ vermelden, wenn die Trailraketen aus Richtung Osten einschlagen!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour heute. Strecke, Mitfahrer, Guiding, Hilfestellungen, Wetter: Super!


----------



## flechte (17. März 2016)

Ja, das war eine sehr coole erste DIMB-IG-Köln Ausfahrt bei geplantem Wetterglück .

Ganz vielen Dank an unsere Guides Manfred und Carsten für das guiden, spotten und die Hilfestellung - ich habe guten Inputt bekommen und viel mitgenommen ! Aber auch für die Initiative und das Engagement hier was zum rollen zu bringen !!

Mit 1050 HM in 30 KM eine konditionell fordernde Tour, insbesondere weil der fahrtechnische Anspruch bis in die letzten Kilometer anhielt, was die Tour wirklich knackig machte ! Ich jedenfalls mache nur noch Bier, Badewanne, Bett...


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2016)

Danke für die Blumen 

Goiles Wetter, staubtrockene Trails und eine Menge Spaß auch noch dabei...

Kuchen gabs wg Fastenzeit nur eingeschränkt, Fotos von Sonne und Aussicht gar keine, gibt ja sonst wieder Mecker 

Grüße


----------



## Freckles (22. März 2016)

Wir wollen wieder die Abendrunden im Siebengeb aufleben lassen! Morgen geht es los 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15903

Ist etwas kurzfristig, aber vlt hat ja doch der/die ein oder andere Lust!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2016)

Hier mal ein schönes Video der Kategorie "VOLLPFOSTEN"


----------



## delphi1507 (25. März 2016)

@schraeg viel zu milde ausgedrück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2016)

Ja manchmal zu diplomatisch


----------



## Trekki (25. März 2016)

Zum Glück ist da die DIMB ja recht eindeutig positioniert: keine Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2016)

Das geplante neue Waldgesetz hat ja einige hier zurecht in Sorge versetzt.

Die DIMB hat mit anderen Mitstreitern hier direkt interveniert und wir freuen uns, dass für uns alles beim "alten" bleibt und wir uns nicht mit 2m-Regeln o.ä. herumschlagen müssen 

Näheres findet ihr hier:
https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nrw-plant-radfahrverbot

Schönen Gruß
Carsten

DIMB IG Köln


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Dezember 2016)

Mitglied dankt!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Dezember 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das geplante neue Waldgesetz hat ja einige hier zurecht in Sorge versetzt.
> 
> Die DIMB hat mit anderen Mitstreitern hier direkt interveniert und wir freuen uns, dass für uns alles beim "alten" bleibt und wir uns nicht mit 2m-Regeln o.ä. herumschlagen müssen
> 
> ...


Klasse Arbeit! Da unterstützt man doch gerne...


----------



## thommy88 (4. Dezember 2016)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.Danke.!!
 Da ist man doch gerne Mitglied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2016)

Weltklasse  hoffentlich hält sich's auch lange


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2016)

Nix schlägt Ehrenamt!


----------



## route61 (8. Dezember 2016)

Sehr gut!

Was noch ich nicht verstanden habe: In §57, "_*(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß für das Radfahren und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen in der freien Landschaft. Das Radfahren ist jedoch nur auf privaten Straßen und Wegen gestattet.*_"
Hä? Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge.


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. Dezember 2016)

-> Abwegige Strecken sind nicht erlaubt, also nicht querfeldein und neue Wege erzeugen. Aber das sagt einem ja eigentlich schon der gesunde Menschenverstand und wird auch von den meisten Leuten so gehandhabt. Fußgänger dürfen auch querfeld-/waldein laufen. Wie man mit einem Krankenfahrstuhl über ne Wiese fahren soll ist mir nicht ganz klar, aber man dürfte es!

Ob man ein Pedelec als Krankenfahrstuhl definieren kann? Denn der Fahrer ist ja entweder körperlich krank und braucht die Unterstützung, oder die Krankheit liegt eher im Ego.

Und was genau ein Weg ist... naja, da gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten, aber gottseidank keine rechtssichere Definition. Eine der wenige Stellen in Deutschland bzw. NRW, wo Dinge noch nicht total überreguliert sind.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ob man ein Pedelec als Krankenfahrstuhl definieren kann? Denn der Fahrer ist ja entweder körperlich krank und braucht die Unterstützung, oder die Krankheit liegt eher im Ego.


----------



## noocelo (20. Dezember 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> edt: die DIMB ist unter smile.amazon.de als zu unterstützende organisation auswählbar
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 557019


----------



## Trekki (20. Dezember 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ob man ein Pedelec als Krankenfahrstuhl definieren kann? Denn der Fahrer ist ja entweder körperlich krank und braucht die Unterstützung, oder die Krankheit liegt eher im Ego.


Das würde ich nicht ganz so Schwarz-Weiß sehen.

Ich möchte meine erste Erfahrung mit einem Pedelec hier berichten. Und zwar von einer Radtour mit meiner Frau (sie auf dem Pedelec, ich mit meinem Trekkingrad).

Ergebnis: Bergauf gleicht der Motor den Unterschied der Kondition zwischen uns beiden aus. D.h. ich komme in ein angenehmes Leistungsniviau und sie kann mithalten. In der Ebene ist es auf 25km/h begrenzt, das ist für mich OK. Bergab muss ich warten.
Aber diesen Unterschied als "krank" zu bezeichnen passt m.e. nicht.

Eine weitere Sache habe ich gelernt, ist aber OT: Pedelec bei niedrigen Temperaturen ist ein Problem. Und zwar für den Fahrer (die Fahrerin), er kühlt aus. Ich schätze ab +10°C klappt es.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Dezember 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bergab muss ich warten.


Thrill meets Skill...Da bricht abber doch bitte keiner sein Schwert über seine hochsympathische Alltagsfee...
Ich dacht' mir dann immer Küchenrezepte aus - meanwhile ist die Kurze mikrosekundenbruchteile vor mir unten -
Küche war gestern....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Aber diesen Unterschied als "krank" zu bezeichnen passt m.e. nicht



Korrekt ! Aber ich glaub der Lange hat's auch nicht so wirklich Ernst gemeint oder ? 

Wie uneigennützig die Holde auf ein pedelx zu setzen  also wenn ich mit meiner Frau fahre dann fahre ich mit meiner Frau, dann brauche ich nie zu warten weil ich mich entsprechend anpasse, bergab wie bergauf.


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Dezember 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Korrekt ! Aber ich glaub der Lange hat's auch nicht so wirklich Ernst gemeint oder ?
> 
> Wie uneigennützig die Holde auf ein pedelx zu setzen  also wenn ich mit meiner Frau fahre dann fahre ich mit meiner Frau, dann brauche ich nie zu warten weil ich mich entsprechend anpasse, bergab wie bergauf.



Hängt sonst der Haussegen schief ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Dezember 2016)

;-)
Und wenn ich neben dem Trekki fahre fühle ich mich wahlweise krank oder 20 Jahre älter... da käme dann so ein Krankenfahrstuhl gerade recht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2016)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hängt sonst der Haussegen schief ?!



Mache ich eine Freude wenn ich sagen würde " ... und sowas von !" ? Kann er aber nicht, da in unserem Heidentempel keiner hängt 
Aber Gegenfrage: macht es denn anders herum sinn dat jeder bolzt wie er kann und will ? Dann guckt einer in jedem Falle einer in die Röhre !

Oft genug habe ich bereits den Klassiker im Wald und auf Radwegen gesehen: er vorraus mit starrem Blick, Sie 50m und mehr dahinter mit rotem Kopf undmächtig Spass in de Backen. Macht bestimmt tierisch Spass sowas ! Die Idee mit dem Pedelec für die Frau oder den Mann ...je nachdem wer halt der vermeindlich "schwächere" ist finde ich grundsätzlich aber nicht verkehrt.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Dezember 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> ;-)
> Und wenn ich neben dem Trekki fahre fühle ich mich wahlweise krank oder 20 Jahre älter... da käme dann so ein Krankenfahrstuhl gerade recht!


Da brauchst dann aber nen pedelec s ...


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2016)

Ein bunter Strauß die DIMB im KBU beseelt - und um die Summe aller rattenscharf Bikebekloppter uns datt ganze Land beneiden darf...
An alle Directores/Direttissimas der KBU ein waidlich Dank für ihr Pfund Ehrenamt...und ob mers uns auffe Trails treffen, an glimmenden
Tonnen oder Highlights die die Bikerseele im Thestosteron befeuern - IHR macht Bombenarbeit im Forum!
Einen fetten Daumen druff! Für (der Gerechtigkeit halber dem Namen nach...) dem Carsten für's Querstehen zwischen den
verschiedensten Trailfraktionen und sich immer inne Bresche werfend - dem Manni für die Corona von Perlenkette die ers mit seine
Pics vom Trail erzeugt - und last-but-not-least dem Jürgen aka Jokomen fürs permanente Schulterschlusserzeugen zwischen
Köln und Leverkusen (datt iss lokalrivalisch manchmal ein Heldenstück!), dem Handlampe aka stellvertretend für de TTlers,
dem John/Trekki als bikerale Urgewald für datt Erzeugen von unmenschlichen Vorlagen, den Ladies im Forum die durchaus
mal langsam datt Heft inne Hand nehmen müssen - Reschpekt! - und all' den Bikecompagneros und Bikecompagnsienen
die die Luft da draussen atembar machen alias (Reihenfolge von Desinteresse, ich bin Mensch...) Schraeg, JMR-Biking, Stuntbeck, Freckles, AnjaR, Dart, Trailsurfer, Muschi, Robinator, Route61, DasLangeElend, Smee, DerAndereHelge und an allet datt watt da draussen kreucht und fleucht! Frohe Feiertage - auf Draussen 2017! Biker counts in da House! Stay tuned, der Pete! So unsäglich stolz auf UNS....


----------



## jokomen (22. Dezember 2016)

Manno Mann. Bei soviel Lob am Jahresende kann man sich ja kaum noch steigern !  Kann mich da nur anschließen.... und allen hier ein frohes Fest und einen tollen Start ins Jahr 2017 wünschen. Ich freue mich schon darauf, bald mit Euch wieder über die Trails zu brettern.


----------



## Pete04 (8. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mache ich eine Freude wenn ich sagen würde " ... und sowas von !" ? Kann er aber nicht, da in unserem Heidentempel keiner hängt
> Aber Gegenfrage: macht es denn anders herum sinn dat jeder bolzt wie er kann und will ? Dann guckt einer in jedem Falle einer in die Röhre !
> 
> Oft genug habe ich bereits den Klassiker im Wald und auf Radwegen gesehen: er vorraus mit starrem Blick, Sie 50m und mehr dahinter mit rotem Kopf undmächtig Spass in de Backen. Macht bestimmt tierisch Spass sowas ! Die Idee mit dem Pedelec für die Frau oder den Mann ...je nachdem wer halt der vermeindlich "schwächere" ist finde ich grundsätzlich aber nicht verkehrt.



Wir haben im Feldversuch die Entfernung auf 5 Meter reduziert! Win/Win!  Sie mit rotem Kopf und ich ordentlich Spaß beim
Rückblicken inne Wangen!
Datt Leben iss ein prall gefüllter Jubiläumskorb, Dank sei dem Hubert!


----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2017)

Liebe DIMBos,
wir veranstalten eine IG-Versammlung, wer uns also mal kennenlernen möchte, kann dies am 31.01.17 gerne ab 19.00 Uhr tun. 

Ort: "Tripse Bock", Bonner Wall 2a, 50677 Köln.

Worum geht´s? 

Rückblick 2016, Planung 2017, Bierchen trinken, was quatschen, usw.... 

Freuen uns auf bekannte und neue Gesichter! Bitte kurz per PN melden, wenn ihr vorbeischneit, damit wir entsprechend planen können. 

Danke und schönen Gruß
Carsten
DIMB IG Köln


----------



## jokomen (18. Januar 2017)

Da könnte man ja glatt vorbei schauen. Termin ist schon notiert.


----------



## matzerium (19. Januar 2017)

Termin ist auch notiert. Hoffe ich schaffe es durch den Stau! ich wäre dann eine neue Fratze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2017)

Schgucke auch mal sofern es mit Kind & Kegel passt rausche ich mal nach Köln an .... sag dir 1-2 Tage vorher noch bescheid Carsten


----------



## sun909 (19. Januar 2017)

Sehr schön, dann wären wir schon zweistellig 

Grüße!
Carsten


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Januar 2017)

Ich befürchte, ich darf an dem Dienstag Abend arbeiten.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2017)

Verhalten hab' ich mich nie schlimb - jetzt schenkt mir Sterne, liebe DIMB!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2017)

So,
nochmal zur Erinnerung hochholen... 

grüße!


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Januar 2017)

Muss leider wie befürchtet arbeiten. Hab Christian schon was zum aktiv WE geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Liebe DIMBos,
> wir veranstalten eine IG-Versammlung, wer uns also mal kennenlernen möchte, kann dies am 31.01.17 gerne ab 19.00 Uhr tun.
> 
> Ort: "Tripse Bock", Bonner Wall 2a, 50677 Köln.
> ...



Moin Carsten,
muss leider für heute abend absagen, klappt doch nicht so wie erhofft beide Kids noch krank 
Grüße Hubi


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2017)

Ich würde dann gerne als Ersatz für den Hubert einspringen.


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2017)

@delphi1507  /@schraeg:
Schade!

@Handlampe: you are welcome 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2017)

@Handlampe Hättest doch aber auch so kommen können musst doch kein Ersatzhubi machen


----------



## H-P (31. Januar 2017)

Wenn wir es schaffen, schauen wir mal rein.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (2. Februar 2017)

hatte es leider auch nicht geschafft...eine Zusammenfassung des Abends wäre gut


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2017)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> hatte es leider auch nicht geschafft...eine Zusammenfassung des Abends wäre gut



Kommt die Tage,
Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (7. Februar 2017)

So, hier eine Zusammenfassung, Protokoll geht an die Anwesenden bzw. wer möchte mit Mitgliedsnummer der DIMB bei mir anfragen:

Wir haben uns mit 18 Leuten getroffen, es war ein lustiger Abend, wird gerne wiederholt.

In 2016 neu aufgesetzt, haben wir mit zunächst zwei Aktiven (=Trailscouts) unseren Schwerpunkt auf Regelmaßige Touren und einige Großveranstaltungen gesetzt:

Ø IG Köln hat mit der IG Rhein-Sieg die Teilnahme an der GranFondo Veranstaltung von Canyon (Hausmesse Canyon zur Saisoneröffnung) organisiert.

Ø Unterstützung in Orga+Durchführung des zweiten Aktivwochenende der IG Rhein-Sieg. Fand im Ahrtal statt und hat sehr großen und positiven Anklang gefunden. 23 Teilnehmer, 9 Guides/Co-Guides, 15 TLN auf der Warteliste

Ø Praxiskurse „Kurven+Serpentinen“ und "Umsetzen" im Ahrtal

Ø 38x wurden Tagestouren an Wochenenden (in NRW, RP, Lux) oder Feierabendrunden unterhalb der Woche durchgeführt

Für 2017 planen wir folgendes:

Generell werden Aktionen weiterhin im IBC und per Email (direkt an DIMB IG Mitglieder) angekündigt. Homepage auf der DIMB-Seite soll überarbeitet werden.

Ø Ausbildung: Trailscout IG Köln: 2 Personen sollen die Ausbildung dieses Jahr machen, so dass das Team auf 4 Trailscouts anwächst.

Ø Teilnahme am Canyon Gran Fondo Event, 22./23. April 2017

Ø Aktivwochenende als Unterstützung der IG Rhein-Sieg

· 19. – 21. Mai 2017

· Ahrtal, Altenahr; (Stand 05.02.17: bereits 28 Anmeldungen)

Ø Sommerfest/Frühlingsfest als Grillfest in Altenberg, evt. mit Tourenangebot

Ø Regelmäßige Feierabendtouren unter der Woche

Ø Wünsche der Anwesenden: Touren erstmal intern, um einen "harten Kern" in der IG Köln zu schaffen.

Ø Wünsche der Anwesenden II: Stammtisch, Schrauberkurs, Kurvenkurs, Touren, Fahrtechnik on Tour

Dann standen noch die Wahl eines IG-Sprechers und Stellvertreters an:

Carsten Müller wurde einstimmig mit einer Enthaltung für die Positionen als IG Sprecher gewählt.

Manfred Lorenz wurde einstimmig mit einer Enthaltung für die Position als stellvertretender IG Sprecher gewählt.

Bei Fragen gerne hier oder per mail unter ig.koeln(ät)dimb.de melden.

Schönen Gruß
Carsten Müller
DIMB IG Köln


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2017)

@sun909 und @ML-RIDER ,

an dieser Stelle sei dann auch nochmal eines erwähnt: DANKE ! an Euch beide
Danke dafür das Ihr beiden Euch kümmert und die IG Köln mit Leben füllt. Ehrenamtliches Engagement ist heute keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr, wo jeder nur noch auf sein eigenes Handydisplay fixiert ist . Und so wie ich das bisher beurteilen kann auch ein fettes "gut gemacht" denn das was ich bisher gesehen und mitgemacht habe war und wird stets gut organisiert


----------



## Sechser (8. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2017)

Toll, Sommerfest/Frühlingsfestgedanke ist sehr fein! Wird das Familiencharakter haben? Ein Teil der Meute hat ja betreuungspflichtige
Läuse im Pelz!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2017)

Ich meine: Kinder! Datt andere Läusegedöns lauert auffe "Große Witwenrente"!


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Toll, Sommerfest/Frühlingsfestgedanke ist sehr fein! Wird das Familiencharakter haben? Ein Teil der Meute hat ja betreuungspflichtige
> Läuse im Pelz!



Die Zwerge werden gerne mit einbezogen, eine Aufgabe/Arbeit/Bierkranz findet sich immer 

Mehr ist noch nicht klar, müssen erst einen Termin finden, dann schauen wir mal weiter...

@schraeg: Danke für die Blumen!

Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2017)

Die Läusebesitzer danken! Und wenn 'se die Ollen die Altenberg'sche Hügel hochschieben - Jugend brummt!
Danke für's schnelle Feedback, Carsten!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Februar 2017)

Ja auch von meiner Seite ein großes Lob und Danke, dass in Köln endlich eine IG mit Leben gefüllt wird. Ich finde es sehr wichtig und hoffe auch meinen Teil, in welcher Form auch immer, dazu beitragen kann.

Das Forum wird auf jeden Fall fest geankert und beobachtet.

Vielleicht bis bald im Wald


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2017)

Hallo Jungs .... schöne Grüße aus Bruchweiler-Bärenbach. Läuft (trotz ein bisschen aua Rücken ) ganz gut hier 
Super Truppe , super Ausbilder und cooler Kurs 
Grüße 
Hubi


----------



## jokomen (7. März 2017)

Dann warte ich mal auf Deinen Bericht beim Grillfest. Hört sich ja schon mal gut an.


----------



## sun909 (7. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs .... schöne Grüße aus Bruchweiler-Bärenbach. Läuft (trotz ein bisschen aua Rücken ) ganz gut hier
> Super Truppe , super Ausbilder und cooler Kurs
> Grüße
> Hubi



Grüße an die Fladensteine und besuch ' den Drachenfels noch, wenn du Zeit hast!

Viel Spaß noch beim Kurs!


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2017)

So,
heute wurden die Daten der nächsten Touren (18.03.)/Fahrtechnik (18.03.)/Saisoneröffnungsgrillen (08.04.) per Newsletter an die Mitglieder der IG Köln verschickt.

Wer den Newsletter nicht bekommen hat, meldet sich bitte kurz bei mir per PN mit der E-Mail Adresse.

Schönen Abend
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. März 2017)

Hier waren die Jungs von der DIMB mal wieder fleißig 

Quelle: DIMB Newsletter

*DIMB engagiert sich bei den Dirt Stylers in Bergisch-Gladbach*



Über Weihnachten erreichte uns der Hilferuf des Vereins Dirt Stylers e.V. aus Bergisch-Gladbach. Das städtische Bauamt hatte ein Abrissverfügung über den Dirtpark erlassen. Die Anlage war mit dem Grundeigentümer abgesprochen und wurde seit vielen Jahren von der Stadt geduldet. Die Betreuung und Versicherung übernahm der Verein Dirt Stylers. Da der Park im Laufe der Jahre wuchs, wurde der Landkreis auf die Anlage aufmerksam gemacht und prüfte ob die erforderlichen Genehmigungen vorlagen. Die Stadt wurde zum Handeln aufgefordert und es stand die Gefahr im Raum, dass das Gelände ab sofort nicht mehr genutzt werden kann.

Das Rechtsreferat der DIMB hat die Dirt Stylers beraten, wie so eine Anlage verwaltungsrechtlich einzustufen ist und welche Genehmigungen erforderlich sind. Einige der Holzkonstruktionen mussten leider abgebaut werden, die Erdhügel hingegen waren weitgehend genehmigungsfrei. In Verhandlungen mit der Stadt konnte der Verein erreichen, dass auch ein Anlaufturm vorerst stehen bleiben konnte. Somit ist die weitere Arbeit des Vereines gewährleistet und es kann jetzt in Ruhe mit der Stadt besprochen werden, wie die Anlage für die Zukunft gesichert werden kann. Eine ausführliche Berichterstattung findet Ihr unter diesem Link.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2017)

ui super  man kann sagen was man will aber ich weiss nicht ob das ohne DIMB auch so ausgegangen wäre ?
Schade das nichtmal 2% der MTBler in der DIMB sind, könnte man noch viel mehr erreichen. Hier waren die 24€ Jahresbeitrag jedenfalls gut angelegt !


----------



## sun909 (24. März 2017)

We´ve proudly present...

Unseren neuen frisch "gejungfernfahrten" neuen Trailscout Hubi.

Vielen Dank für dein Engagement und allzeit eine Handbreit Luft im Reifen 



schraeg schrieb:


> *
> Jungfernfahrt*
> 
> Heuer hab ich meine "Jungfernfahrt" als Trailsout für die DIMB IG Köln absolviert. Damit darf man mich jetzt wohl mehr oder weniger offiziell als "Trailscout" beschimpfen  Ich will da auch gar keinen großen Stötz drum machen, wichtiger ist das ich euch damit auch in Zukunft mit Touren im Namen der DIMB belästigen werde.  Was gibt's besseres als ehrenamtlich Leuten den geilsten Sport der Welt nahe zu bringen und dabei auch noch Spass zu haben ?
> ...


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2017)

Termine, Termine....

*Bike-Termine...*

Liebe DIMBOS,
hier unsere Touren in der nächsten Zeit:

*1. Samstag, 01.04.17,  09.30 Uhr Ahrtal-(k)ein Aprilscherz!*

Hubert und Manfred führen euch über feine Trails an der Ahr. 30km/1000HM, eher flowige als technische Trails (S0-S2)

Anmeldung per E-Mail bei _[email protected]_

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Köln / des IBC/DIMB Racing Teams!
Hier die Teilnahmebedingungen:
http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Infos zu Startpunkt usw. http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16375

(die TLN-Beschränkung gilt nicht für Dimbos)

*2. Mittwoch, 05.04.17, 18.00 Uhr Uhr Feierabendrunde Bonn*

Infos hier:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16410

Anmeldung bei _[email protected]_

*3. Unser Saisoneröffnungsgrillen mit Biken, Quatschen usw.
Samstag, 08.04.2017, 11.00 Uhr, Altenberg*

Auf unserer IG-Sitzung schon angekündigt, et voila! Wir kombinieren Biken/Grillen und das ein oder andere Getränk  

Erst ca. 3h mit uns ein paar schöne Wege bei Altenberg erkunden, dann am gemütlichsten Kiosk der Gegend einkehren. Wir haben die dortige Grillhütte angemietet, legen ein paar Würstchen auf den Grill...Salate und Brötchen gibt´s auch und kalte Getränke liefert uns der Kiosk, Biker-Herz was willst du denn mehr?

Für´s Essen und Grillhüttenmiete usw. erbitten wir einen Teilnehmerbeitrag i.H.v. 6€ vorab per Paypal, die Getränke zahlt dann jeder selber am Kiosk.

Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an _[email protected] _
(Ihr erhaltet dann alle weiteren Infos per Mail)

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Köln / des IBC/DIMB Racing Teams!
Hier die Teilnahmebedingungen:
http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Bei Fragen gerne bei uns melden. 

Schöne Grüße
Eure DIMB IG Köln


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2017)

*Saisoneröffnung der DIMB Köln in Altenberg*


Die DIMB liest man ja oft in Zusammenhang mit „Wegerecht“, „2m-Kampagne“ und anderem zum Thema „OpenTrails!“...


Dabei darf man jedoch das wichtigste im Biker-Leben nicht vergessen und aus den Augen verlieren:

Den Spaß am Biken, am Biken mit netten Menschen. Draußen, in der Natur.  Ohne Hetze, ohne Stress...






Dafür sind die lokalen IGs (Interessensgemeinschaften) zuständig. Touren, Fahrtechnik, Schrauberkurse, usw. findet man hier. 

Zwei lokale IGs gibt es hier in der Region, einmal im Süden von NRW die IG RHEIN-SIEG, einmal rund um Köln die IG KÖLN.


Unsere Saisoneröffnung der IG KÖLN in Altenberg fand Anfang April statt. Ein sonniger Tag, angenehm warm und die Trails im Bergischen gegen den Trend knochentrocken, aber noch nicht so, dass man Staub warf.... Na ja, zumindest nicht viel...







20 Biker folgten der Einladung und fuhren in drei Gruppen ihre entspannte und lustige, da pannenreiche (wir hatten mal zwei Schrauben locker....und somit mehr Zeit für Blödsinn  ), aber unfallfreie Tour.






In der nachmittäglichen Sonne am Kiosk warteten Grill, Brötchen von der Hausbäckerei Panzer, lecker Würstchen auf uns und wahlweise ein Käffchen, Wasser oder auch ein kühles Blondes auf uns.

_>>> "Wolle Würstchen kaufen?"_






Quatschen über Räder, Technik, Reiseziele und lokales gehört natürlich auch dazu. Aber soviel gequatscht, und so wenige Fotos; da müssen wir noch üben für nächstes Mal 





Bei Fragen zur lokalen DIMB oder Touren könnt ihr uns gerne anschreiben unter [email protected].

Schöne Biketage wünscht euch eure DIMB IG Köln
Carsten
(Sprecher IG Köln)






*Fotos mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Uwe/Handlampe, Peter/Papnase, Michael/Stuntbeck!*


----------



## sun909 (1. Mai 2017)

*

 

...die DIMB bei Canyon auf dem PureCyclingFestival!*


Ja, es gibt sie... auch hier bei uns und nicht nur im Süden.... 
Die lokale DIMB als IG=Interessensgemeinschaft.

An der Rhein-Mosel-Schiene liegen derer gleich drei, sprich die IG Moseleifel, IG Rhein-Sieg und IG Köln.

Die „Zwei-Schanzen-Tour“ der IG Moseleifel sind sicherlich schon einige gefahren oder in Berichten drüber gestolpert und die „Enduro-Aktiv-Tour“ der IG Rhein-Sieg ist auch durchaus geläufig (und auch wieder hemmungslos ausgebucht in diesem Jahr), doch hier bei Canyon war ein Einsatz ohne Bike (na ja, eines haben wir doch mitgebracht...) gefragt.



 



 



 


Canyon als einer der langjährigen Unterstützer der DIMB richtet jährlich sein 
„Pure Cycling Festival“ am Sitz in Koblenz aus. Für Freunde der schmalen Reifen gibt es hier CTFs mit Stoppomat und allem was deren Herz begehrt.

Bei MTBlern ist eher der Outlet-Verkauf diverser Modelle ein Hit, der schon morgens mit einer Traube von ca. 80 Leuten vor der Tür an ein Bild der früheren SSV oder WSV erinnert... Auch mindestens einer aus dem Forum hier schleppte sein neues Teil raus, gute Fahrt damit und heile Knochen!

Daneben zählen aber vor allem das äußerst sehenswerte RadRace (200m Parallelrennen, egal ob Fixie, Fattie oder Racer; nur die Beine zählen alleine) und die Expo der Biketeilehersteller, Touristikanbieter und- na klar- der DIMB zu den Highlights der Zweitagesveranstaltung.

Schließlich kennen zwar viele Biker die DIMB, haben aber keine Vorstellung, was neben der politischen Arbeit für ein gleichberechtigtes Wegerecht für alle Nutzer („openTrails“), bzw. freundlicher Partnerschaft der Nutzer („Fair on Trails!“) vor allem im Vordergrund stehen soll:

Ganz einfach nur der Spaß am Biken in der Natur. Völlig egal, ob als HT/CC/AM/FR/EN/DH/26/27.5/29er oder sonstwas Fahrer.

Einfach nur eine gute Zeit haben.



 

Dafür veranstalten wir als IGs lokal und ehrenamtlich wöchentliche Feierabendtouren, Fahrtechniktouren, Schrauberkurse und mehr. Von Bikern für Biker. Zu finden in unseren Threads, im LMB oder per E-Mail Newsletter...

So standen neben vieler Gespräche zu lokalen Problemen und Konflikten auch viele Tipps zu Spaß auf Strecken in und um Koblenz, dem Flowtrail Stromberg und Bikepark Bad Ems auf dem Programm. Sticker und allgemeine Infos zur DIMB gab es on Top.


Kostenlos, aber nicht umsonst, es war eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit vielen netten Besuchern, wir kommen im nächsten Jahr wieder!


Bei Fragen oder wenn ihr auch einfach Bock auf Spaß habt, könnt ihr euch gerne an die lokalen DIMB IGs wenden, E-Mail Adressen findet ihr unter der dimb.de Seite. 

Schönen Gruß,
Eure DIMB Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2017)

Für Mittwoch wer Zeit & Lust hat
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16318


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2017)

*DIMBIG Köln auf Tour im Leuscheider Land - Heilbrunnen und mehr... 
Auf den Spuren der Sonnenaufgang-Sonnenuntergang-Tour (SAU 2015)*






Schönstes Wetter, prima Trails und nix los. Nix ist nicht ganz richtig, einige Wanderer verirren sich doch noch an unseren Wegen...

Oben am Bachmühlentrail warnt eine Frau: "Das ist gleich aber sehr steil - und richtig felsig!"...

... so ganz normale Singletrail-Freunde wie wir scheinen ihr noch nicht oft begegnet zu sein. Er - neben ihr auf der Bank - ist eher neugierig: "Schade, dass wir nicht weiter unten sind und zugucken können."

Auf dem "kupierten" Siegsteig zu den alten Herchener Kanonen begegnet uns am Anfang unserer Tour nicht ein Mensch. Zum Abschluss aber noch ein verstörendes Denk mal: 1934 begannen die Nazis einen theatralischen "Tingplatz" zu bauen, das Vorhaben wurde nicht beendet, aber die Treppen und der "Tempel" sind noch da. Und ein Treppchen hinab von den Kanonen, yeah!






Wir queren die Sieg, fahren über den lange nicht so trocken erlebten Philosophenweg ein Stück flussaufwärts, um dann steil zum Einstieg Richtung Heilbrunnenweg hochzukurbeln.

Der Pfad zum sagenumwobenen Heilbrunnen (Wegzeichen H) wurde schon als BIKE-Supertrail geadelt! Einer der längsten Trails der Gegend, nicht spektakulär, aber einfach schön, ruhig. Und dann ist er auf einmal da. Kleiner als ihn sich mancher vorstellt, dafür Trinkwasser und heilende Kräfte für Bike und Biker?






Nicht ohne, aber größtenteils fahrbar, sind die Spitzkehren runter zur Sieg. Hier sind schon Knochen zu Bruch gegangen, doch heute läuft alles glatt. Das gilt auch für den ausgesetzen Ufertrail hoch oberhalb der Sieg mit seinen engen Brücken und den Trail hinunter zum Siegwasserfall in Schladern.






Er entstand 1858 beim Durchstich für die neu angelegte Bahnlinie. Die folgende Industrialisierung ist allerdings schon wieder Geschichte. In der einstigen Kupferrohrfabrik Elmores lässt sich im Strand vorzüglicher Himbeerkuchen genießen, versüßt vom Blick auf die Sieg und dem Duft der Rosenbüsche, das ganze untermalt mit Lounge-Musik. Hier hat der Guide schon Schwierigkeiten, die Baggage wieder auf´s Rad zu bekommen; der nächste Kuchen (Cappuccino) wird gerade angeschnitten 






Für Teil 2 der Tour kurbeln wir am alten Kölner (!) Waldkrankenhaus vorbei hoch zum Alten Stuhl. Zwei Gleitschirmflieger warten auf die richtige Thermik für den Start. Ein dritter dreht schon auf 700m Höhe seine Runden und genießt Ausblick und Konzertmusik aus dem Tal.






Wenn der Guide hilft, gelingt sogar die anschließende Schlüsselkurve. Zwei schöne Trails – Stichwort steil und felsig – führen uns dann zur Bachmühle. Weiter geht's durch schwer zu findende Trails zur Ruine Windeck und zur Schutzhütte über Dreisel. Viel steiler dürfte es nicht runtergehen; das Halteseil gibt aber ausreichend Gelegenheit, nicht steil den Hang hinunterzupurzeln....

Über den Siegradweg kürzen wir ab, um den Heilbrunnentrail zum Abschluss noch einmal in Gegenrichtung zu fahren.






Einstimmige Meinung: Der Genussfaktor ist – vielleicht auch wegen des schnelleren Tempos – höher. Auf jeden Fall ist der Weg abwechslungsreich. Erst geht's durch hohe Fichten, dann wechseln sich Buchen, Eichen, wieder Fichten ab und in der Schlusspassage folgen Büsche und Bäumchen, zwischen denen der Farn wächst.






Das Sahnehäubchen bilden schließlich die finalen Siegsteig Serpentinen.

Und damit ist der Spaß schon wieder vorbei und wir sagen Tschüss zum Leuscheider Land...

Bis demnächst dann mit Ihrem DIMB-Reisebüro...


(Text und Fotos teils von Mattin, dafür vielen Dank an der Stelle! und an die entspannten Mitfahrer, ein guter Tag  )


----------



## noocelo (25. Juni 2017)

meine alten hometrails


----------



## MikeLima (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo Carsten,

vielen Dank nochmal für das tolle und engagierte Training gestern! Beim nächsten Termin wäre ich gerne wieder dabei.

Btw. DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist jetzt auch beantragt


----------



## thommy88 (26. Juni 2017)

MikeLima schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> vielen Dank nochmal für das tolle und engagierte Training gestern! Beim nächsten Termin wäre ich gerne wieder dabei.
> 
> Btw. DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist jetzt auch beantragt




Dem kann ich mich nur anschließend. Sehr gutes Training und super Gruppe. 

Eine DIMB-Mitglieschaft lohnt sich


----------



## pseudosportler (26. Juni 2017)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, nette Gruppe und top Übungsleiter, hoffe das es bei mir terminlich mit den nächsten Kursen passt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Juni 2017)

Hi Caersten,
Training 
Mein Knie hat alles gut überstanden.
VG
Werner


----------



## Trekki (27. Juni 2017)

Carsten hat am Sonntag im Kurvenkurs ja kurz meine Tour vorgestellt. Falls Ihr Kondition mitbringt und auch das neu gelernte an einigen Stellen nutzen wollt:
Dienstag, 1.8. mache ich den Eifel-X von Bonn bis zur Mosel https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16505

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (27. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Blumen!

Freut mich, dass ihr trotz dezenter Überlänge Spaß hattet!

Termin für Teil2 steht fest und ist per PN verschickt.

Grüße!


----------



## sun909 (1. August 2017)

So, unsere beiden Kurvenkurse am Wochenende waren wieder sehr fein! Zeitlich beide dezent überzogen, dafür Kurven satt!

Ein wenig unschön, dass zwei Kandidaten sich sehr kurzfristig und teils ohne Begründung/Info abgemeldet haben. 
Dadurch konnten andere nicht teilnehmen....  

Für das nächste Mal werden wir daher eine "verbindlichere" Anmeldung als bisher vornehmen. Anscheinend ist es zu verführerisch, sich erstmal anzumelden+ einen Platz zu blocken und wenn "was besseres" kommt, sich wieder zu verdrücken...

Nun denn, an diesem Wochenende sind wir auf dem Flowtrail in Siegen an unserem Stand zu treffen. 
Dort findet ein Testival der Firma Radon statt, sprich man kann alles mögliche an Bikes mal kostenfrei ausleihen und über den Trail scheuchen 

Dann ist heute der Newsletter für die Kölner DIMBOS mit einigen Touren online gegangen, schaut also in euer Postfach!

Schönen Gruß
Carsten

Infos zum Festival:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/news/news-detail/news/siegerland-test-event/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. November 2017)

Neue Infos zu Touren via Newsletter an alle IG Köln Mitglieder ist per Mail raus.

Falls ihn jemand nicht bekommen hat, bitte bei mir melden...

Grüße
Carsten
DIMB Köln


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. November 2017)

Hier nochmal der Link zur Saison-Abschluss Tour der Bonner. Hierzu sind natürlich auch die Kölner herzlich eingeladen.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16651

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (20. November 2017)

Am Samstag stand der letzte Kurvenkurs für dieses Jahr an...

6 Teilnehmer genossen die Sonne und Aufwärmübungen von Manfred und Carsten, bevor es dann wieder richtig ernst wurde...

Spaß gab's eine Menge, Stunts weniger, zufriedene Gesichter nach vollen vier Stunden Kursus umso mehr 

Wir sehen uns dann in Teil III wieder!

Grüße 
Carsten
DIMB Köln


----------



## bibi1952 (20. November 2017)

Danke an Carsten und Manni
für die sehr guten Lehrstunden.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Dezember 2017)

Seilbahnparkplatz in Altenahr zurzeit wegen Baustelle ( vermutlich Abriss der Talstation) die eigentlich schon erledigt sein sollte gesperrt! Potentielle Treffpunkte also besser anders legen!


----------



## thommy88 (30. Dezember 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Seilbahnparkplatz in Altenahr zurzeit wegen Baustelle ( vermutlich Abriss der Talstation) die eigentlich schon erledigt sein sollte gesperrt! Potentielle Treffpunkte also besser anders legen!




War vorgestern wieder ganz normal auf.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## sun909 (4. März 2018)

Für alle Mitglieder und Interessen: 

Wir laden euch zur IG-Versammlung mit anschließendem MTBler-Stammtisch ein...

*Wann?*
Donnerstag, 29. März 2018 ab 19.00 Uhr

*Wo?*
In der netten Bar "Haifisch Club", Im Ferkulum 24, 50678 Köln (Südstadt). Haltestelle Chlodwigplatz (Linie 15/16/17/132/133) 

Parken leider eher schwierig...

*Was?*
Wir möchten auf der IG-Versammlung neue Team-Mitglieder vorstellen und über die aktuellen Aktivitäten der DIMB und die Planung für 2018 berichten. 

Außerdem werden der IG-Sprecher / die IG-Sprecherin und die Stellvertretenden gewählt. Teilnahme- und stimmberechtigt sind alle DIMB Einzelmitglieder und Mitgliedervereine entsprechend der DIMB Satzung.

Bitte gebt uns vorab eine kurze Rückmeldung, ob ihr kommt, damit wir genug Plätze reservieren können...

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16773

Infos zu unseren wöchentlichen Touren findet ihr auch immer hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-touren-im-lokalforum-k-bn-su.614898/

Oder auch im Last-Minute-Biking hier im Forum:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de

Wir freuen uns auf dich/euch!

Viele Grüße

Eure DIMB IG Köln


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Für alle Mitglieder und Interessen:
> 
> Wir laden euch zur IG-Versammlung mit anschließendem MTBler-Stammtisch ein...
> 
> ...



Wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht  

Grüsse


----------



## Lakritzfan (28. März 2018)

Man kann es auch übertreiben mit der "Werbung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2018)

Lakritzfan schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben mit der "Werbung"



Wer kann der kann halt !


----------



## delphi1507 (28. März 2018)

Lakritzfan schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben mit der "Werbung"


Das nennt man Erinnerung... Leider wurde der schlechteste Tag des Jahres für im Einzelhandel beschäftigte gewählt...


----------



## gruener-Frosch (28. März 2018)

Lakritzfan schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben mit der "Werbung"


Ne, für die gute Sache nicht! Müsste sogar noch mehr Werbung gemacht werden.


----------



## noocelo (28. März 2018)

hallo froschn!  akku geladen?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (29. März 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> hallo froschn!  akku geladen?


Mama aus dem Forumsteam hat gesagt, ich darf mich nicht mehr mit Dir unterhalten


----------



## noocelo (29. März 2018)

und, machst du was mama sagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. März 2018)

... jeder gute Bub hört sich an, was Mama sagt - und macht dann natürlich etwas anderes ...


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2018)

Soderle,
Kurzform der letzten Jahresversammlung:

Lecker Cocktails gab´s und ja, für unseren lieben Lakritzfan, es waren sogar Leute da... 19 an der Zahl, und es wurde auch berichtet über Vergangenes und Geplantes für 2018...

Als Sprecher der IG Köln wurden Carsten Müller und Manfred Lorenz gewählt.

Genauere Infos für Mitglieder gerne auf Anfrage.

Grüße


----------



## H-P (20. April 2018)

Wir konnten leider nicht, waren im Urlaub.


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2018)

...und unterwegs waren ein Teil der Guides/aktiven Helfer der IG Köln auch. Schließlich gilt es, andere Gebiete so zu erkunden, dass man das auch mal als Tour anbieten kann 



Schöne Steilwände gab es zu sehen....







...die Ladies zeigten, wie man auch etwas steilere "Dinger" ohne Hinterradblockieren sauber fahren kann...






...die Herren derweil machen lieber den Hans-guck-in-die-Luft...






...schön rumpelig ist es, gefällt 






...und dank ein wenig Nässe in der Nacht war der Grip top de luxe...






...und zwar oben wie unten...





... Einkehr hat der Guide am zweiten Tag dann auch für die Kaffeejunkies passend gemacht...






...und der Kuchen "unserer" Camping-Ladies war perfekt! Da kann die Scheune abstinken 






Alle Fotos vom Konfuze, Gruppenbild steckt noch in der Kamera, wird nachgereicht...

Grüße
Eure DIMB Köln


----------



## H-P (20. April 2018)

Sehr schön da, haben wir letztes Jahr kennen gelernt.


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2018)

Definitiv


----------



## noocelo (20. April 2018)

wo war/ist das denn? oder habschdatt überlesen?


----------



## sibu (20. April 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> wo war/ist das denn?


An Südrand des alten Preußen.  Und anschließend kann man von dort bequem ins ehemalige Bayern weiter fahren.


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> wo war/ist das denn? oder habschdatt überlesen?



Das schreiben wir absichtlich nie dabei... 

Daher @sibu:
Bitte editieren...

Grüße


----------



## noocelo (20. April 2018)

schon notiert! 

noch nichtmal die grobe ecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2018)

is eh schon stravanisiert


----------



## noocelo (20. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> In der Mitte Europas.  Und anschließend kann man von dort bequem in benachbarte Kontinente weiter fahren.


vielen dank! vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal übern weg.


----------



## sibu (20. April 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> vielen dank! vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal übern weg.


Z.B. Heute Abend, südlich des Ohbachs.


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2018)

So muss Antwort; zicki zacki und vollstreckt!


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2018)

Kleiner Bericht unseres gemeinsamen Standes der IG RheinSieg, Köln, Moseleifel und Koblenz auf dem GranFondo BikeFestival in Koblenz...

In diesem Jahr mehr unter dem Motto "Spaß beim Mountainbiken", was bietet die DIMB in der Richtung alles an.

Unser Stand, "festlich geschmückt" mit den neuen blauen Ballons, viiiel schöner als die ollen schwarzen von Canyon 

Anhang anzeigen 722467


Drei Workshops waren im Angebot, zweimal TourenBikeCheck und ein Schrauberkurs für Einsteiger (gibt es in diesem Jahr auch noch lokal in Köln...) 

Hier scheint echt Bedarf zu sein, es gab viele Anfragen, ob die DIMB denn so etwas regelmäßig machen würde und wo...


Anhang anzeigen 722471

Das Angebot der lokalen IGs im Kurzüberblick...

Anhang anzeigen 722475


Ausbildung vom Outdoor-Erste-Hilfe Training (dieses Jahr in Rheinbreitbach, quasi ums Eck!) bis hin zur Trainer-C-Lizenz... 


Anhang anzeigen 722476

Ein wenig Werbung für das RacingTeam... 


Anhang anzeigen 722477


Zeit zum "Abhängen" muss auch immer sein 

Anhang anzeigen 722480


Unser Ziel: Kein Kind geht ohne Ballon an uns vorbei. Brachte viel Sympathie und unsere Ballons waren viel schöner als die langweilig schwarzen von Canyon 

Und die Ballons waren weithin zu sehen.


Anhang anzeigen 722482


Hier die Crew, die sich die Tage um die Ohren geschlagen hat! Danke ans Team!!!


Anhang anzeigen 722483

So, bei Fragen zu allem gerne hier melden.

Schönen Gruß
Carsten
IG Köln


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2018)

Ihr seid die Besten! Mir iss bissken peinlich dass - nach Durchsicht der Bilder - die Sitzgelegenheit wohl eher gebärfreudig orientiert iss -
da war ich mir mit Hörrn Hubi nitt im Klaren drüber als wir uns da so reinfläzzten... Wir wünschen jedenfalls allen komme(r)nden
Müttas: Kette rechts!


----------



## noocelo (2. Juni 2018)

was ist denn an _gebärfreudig_ schlecht?


----------



## sun909 (9. Juni 2018)

Nette Grillparty heute zum Bike&[email protected] mit netten neuen Gesichtern 

Und, keinen unterwegs verloren 

Foto gibt's keines, mussten Trails fahren, quatschen, Spaß haben...

Bis zum nächsten Trip
DIMB Köln


----------



## laspirit2014 (10. Juni 2018)

Das war ein superschöner Tag gestern! Hat sooo viel Spaß gemacht!
Dankeschööön u. a. an @Miss Neandertal  fürs Guiden und @sun909 für "Füttern der Raubtiere "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papnase (10. Juni 2018)

Danke für die super Orga! War ne gelungene Veranstaltung!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2018)

*DIMB Aktivtour der IG Köln im bergischen Land - Triple D - Der Samstag in Altenberg*

Biken mit der *D*IMB an *D*om und *D*hünn, so lautete das ausgerufene Motto der 1. Aktivtour der IG Köln im bergischen Land. Kaum zu glauben aber auch diese ist schon wieder Geschichte fand sie doch schon letztes Wochenende statt. Dabei wurde seit Ende letzten Jahres geplant, organisiert, gemacht & getan. Angefangen von den Unterkünften übers Abendprogramm bis hin zu den Trails natürlich gab es vieles was angepackt werden musste und was auch angepackt wurde. Dann war es auch irgendwann so weit und die Sause konnte starten ...





22 Teilnehmer waren dann willens das bergische Land zu "erfahren" und reisten nach Leverkusen Schlebusch an. Meine Reise begann erst Samstags musste ich Freitags noch schaffen. Freitags fand bereits das "einrollen" statt. Am Samstag hatten die Teilnehmer dann die Qual der Wahl aus 4 verschiedenen Touren welche sich aber mehr oder weniger im gleichen Terrain zwischen Altenburg und Schöllerhof bewegten. Mal mehr mal weniger km ( am Ende jedoch alle gleich lang wobei nur ein Guide gleich die Karten auf den Tisch legte  )

Nach Einteilung in die Gruppen ging's auch endlich los. Zusammen mit @gruener-Frosch fungierte ich in @jokomen 's Gruppe als Backguide. Dabei präsentiere unz Jürgen den Mitreisenden ein Potpourri aus allem was die Region hergibt. Er zauberte einen Trail nach dem anderen aus dem Hut. Ein nicht enden wollendes Trailband, nur kurz unterbrochen durch Überführungen auf breiteren Wege. Trails rauf, Trails runter, mal knackig, mal zackig ... mal murmelig mal "jungelig" ... aber stets spassig. Kulturell hatte der auch noch was auf der Pfanne so bekamen die Teilnehmer das komplette Paket um die Ohren. Gabelbaum, Oldschool, Murmelbahn und die sieben Kehren der Shaolin ... und was weiss ich noch alles zauberten den Teilnehmern stets ein grinsen ins Gesicht. besonders beliebt die Murmelbahn welche gleich zwei mal abgefahren werden musste. Lecker Kuchen am Thomashof und Kaltgetränke am Kiosk Altenburger Dom rundeten das Programm ab. Abgekämpft aber glücklich so endete die Tour für die meisten der Teilnehmer wieder in Leverkusen wo dann am Abend das leckere Essen im DOM Brauhaus den tag perfekt abrundete. Chapeau, für mich ein perfekter Auftakt.


Anreise mit der Bahn über Kölle, auch mal was anderes. Hat der Froschn auch noch nicht gesehen 





Moins um halb zehn .. die Truppe vollzählig angetreten zum Tourenapell 





Panorama satt ... da ganz links ist irgendwo der Kölner Dom zu sehen





Teilweise ging's recht staubig zu ... da dampften sie daher !





[email protected] ... 





Die Truppe ( die Grinsekatze links gehört nicht dazu )





Typpisch bergisch ... steil mit Wutzele





Da kommt der Guide ...





Wenn er keine Ohren hätte könnte er im Kreis lachen 





Für einen "Rennradfahrer" der erst ein halbes Jahr mit MTB unterwegs ist hat er sich wacker geschlagen 





Auch elektrifzierte waren mit dabei. Die Mischung aus Bio und E funktioniert !





Langsam wird's staubig 





Manchmal wurde aus Spass auch Ernst ... zumindest gesichtstechnisch 





Die einzigste Dame im Feld hat sich auch wacker geschlagen ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2018)

DIMB Aktivtour der IG Köln im bergischen Land - Triple D - Der Sonntag in Glüder
So der Samstag war Geschichte es folgte der letzte Tag der Aktivtour im bergischen. zum "Grand Finale" gab es noch mal knackig feine Trails Rund um Glüder vors Vorderrad. Willig traten die Teilnehmer wieder um halb Zehn zum Apell und Einteilung an. Meiner einer hatte diesmal die Aufgabe den Backguide für @Papnase zu stellen. In einer kleinen aber feinen Formation bestehend aus 2 Teilnehmern und 2 Guides ( welch ein Luxus  ) trat die Truppe den Flug an ... zunächst mal hinauf. Die Anstiege hier sind mindestens genau so knackig wie die Abfahrten. Davon gab es heute wieder einige zu bewältigen. Zielsicher führte uns @Papnase von einem Highlight zum andern. "Rund um den Rüden" so verlautete das Motto. Treppentrail, Pilztrail, Planke, Wupperhof Downhill, Lukastrail, Sylvestertrail .. ich konnte sie mir einfach nicht alle merken, aber alle samt echte Schmankerl. Dabei gabs auch echt paar Stellen zu knacken welche die volle Aufmerksamkeit forderten. Lukastrail kommt zwar recht unscheinbar daher aber wer hier einen Fehler macht und links runter kachelt macht viele Meter freien Fall in die Wupper mit. Aber wollen wir gar nicht so gross drüber nachdenken schliesslich waren wir zum Spass haben hier und davon gab's reichlich. Nach wenigen km mit etwas mehr hm waren wir dann durch und liessen die tour am Campingplatz bei leckerem eisgekühlten Paulaner mit Zitrone ausklingen. Herrlich, was für ein Spektakel.

Ein Riesen Lob an die, die organisiert, entdeckt, freigeschnitten, geguidet und einfach gemacht haben. Toll das sich Leute für sowas immer noch ehrenamtlich ein ganzes Wochenende und auch weit davor ins Zeuchs legen damit das eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung wurde. Aber eines müsst ihr mir noch verraten .... wie verdammt habt ihr das mit dem Wetter da im bergischen hinbekommen ? 

Die Truppe am Rüden





Der @vinnirox der alte Tiefstapler  der fuhrso ziemlich alles in Grund und Boden und das obwohl er erst seit Anfang des Jahres auf dem Bike sitzt ! Reschbeggd !










Und die @BineMaja die rappelte mit dem E-Mofa auch son einiges runter. Auch wenn's manchmal mit den Pedalen gehakt hat 










Manchmal musste man einfach mal brüllen, dann klappts auch 






Die Bine im Lukastrail ...





Peter einfach zu schnell für meine Linse ...





Vinzent lässts auch gut kacheln ...





Spass ? Ich glaube Ja ! Und den Akku immer noch ausreichend voll !





Grinsekater !



​


----------



## gruener-Frosch (12. Juli 2018)

Danke für den Tourenbericht


----------



## H-P (17. Juli 2018)

Altenburg, oder Altenberg?

Schöner Bericht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juli 2018)

Schon korrigiert  war gedanklich wahrscheinlich an der Ahr als ich das geschrieben hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Juli 2018)

Am Samstag den 14.07.2018 trafen sich fast alle Aktiven und Trailscouts der IG-Köln zu einer *internen Weiterbildung* im Ahrtal.

Wir hatten uns mit einem Top-Fahrtechniktrainer verabredet, um unsere eigenen Fahrtechnik zu verbessern.
Da dies eine interne Veranstaltung war, wurde sie nicht über unser Newsletter kommuniziert. Die neu gelernten Skills und Retorik werden wir dann in unseren eigenen Fahrtechnik Kursen an euch weitergeben.


...im Hintergrund, nicht in blau, unser Fahrtechnik Trainer





​...gleichzeitig präsentierten wir auch unsere neuen Dimb Windwesten, die wir an diesem schönen heißen Tag aber nicht brauchten



​


----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Am Samstag den 14.07.2018 trafen sich fast alle Aktiven und Trailscouts der IG-Köln zu einer *internen Weiterbildung* im Ahrtal.
> 
> Wir hatten uns mit einem Top-Fahrtechniktrainer verabredet, um unsere eigenen Fahrtechnik zu verbessern.
> Da dies eine interne Veranstaltung war, wurde sie nicht über unser Newsletter kommuniziert. Die neu gelernten Skills und Retorik werden wir dann in unseren eigenen Fahrtechnik Kursen an euch weitergeben.
> ...



Jo,
hast du cool organisiert, Manni!

9 von 12 IG Köln-Teamern dabei, der Rest fehlte "entschuldigt" dank Arbeiten (Peter), Urlauben (Detlef) oder hockte mit Knie-Aua zu Hause (Hubi...) 

Besten Dank für einen klasse Fahrtechniktag an unseren Guide, habe viele kleine und große Hilfen für mich mitgenommen 

Grüße!


----------



## Papnase (21. Juli 2018)

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16934
Sommerferien Tour für Frühaufsteher!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> hockte mit Knie-Aua zu Hause (Hubi...)



heeee , komm du mal in mein alta 
... was sich im späteren noch ungeplant als goldrichtig heraus stellte da wir unsere kleine Nachmittags mit Scharlach zum Arzt gebracht



Papnase schrieb:


> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16934
> Sommerferien Tour für Frühaufsteher!



Du hast doch wohl nicht etwa Urlaub ?


----------



## thommy88 (21. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> heeee , komm du mal in mein alta
> ... was sich im späteren noch ungeplant als goldrichtig heraus stellte da wir unsere kleine Nachmittags mit Scharlach zum Arzt gebracht



Das hast du davon wenn man in deinem hohen Alter Rennrad fahren muss. .

Hoffe dem Nachwuchs geht wieder besser.

grüße,
thomas


----------



## Papnase (21. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> heeee , komm du mal in mein alta
> ... was sich im späteren noch ungeplant als goldrichtig heraus stellte da wir unsere kleine Nachmittags mit Scharlach zum Arzt gebracht
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, frei nach 24 h Alarmdienst! Und Morgens um 08:00 Uhr Feierabend (Feiermorgen)!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2018)

thommy88 schrieb:


> n deinem hohen Alter Rennrad fahren muss



Hab gehört das wäre Seniorensport


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2018)

Papnase schrieb:


> Nein, frei nach 24 h Alarmdienst! Und Morgens um 08:00 Uhr Feierabend (*Feiermorgen*)!



Sehr geil


----------



## Marc84 (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo ich bin Marc 
Hatte eigentlich vor heute morgen mit zu fahren ist aber leider kurzfristig etwas dazwischen gekommen hoffe ihr macht noch mal eine Feierabend Tour ich habe nämlich auch morgens Feierabend


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2018)

der hubi am rüden und in glüder - daß ich hier sowas noch sehen durfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juli 2018)

Ein MUSS für einen dreckigen Köter


----------



## RadTed (28. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ein MUSS für einen dreckigen Köter


Natürliche Haltung der Selbigen


----------



## sun909 (25. Dezember 2018)

Liebe Dimbos und Mitfahrer,
das Team der DIMB Köln wünscht euch entspannte Weihnachtstage mit netten neuen Biketeilen unter dem Baum 

Nach gutem Rutsch dann auf in ein gesundes 2019 mit tollen Biketagen!

Grüße!
Carsten
Sprecher DIMB Köln


----------



## RadTed (25. Dezember 2018)

Euch allen gleichfalls ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch ‍♂️ in neue Jahr


----------



## sun909 (15. Januar 2019)

Klage in Nideggen abgewiesen, da haben wir Glück gehabt!

https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lok...-gegen-stadt-nideggen-abgewiesen_aid-35657919

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2019)

... da fehlt jetzt noch der Antrag, den biker unter Betreuung zu stellen ...


----------



## route61 (16. Januar 2019)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... da fehlt jetzt noch der Antrag, den biker unter Betreuung zu stellen ...


So weit würde ich nicht gehen. Ich glaube, er wurde einfach schlecht beraten und das fing da schon an, dass ihn seine Kumpels mitgenommen haben und ihm möglicherweise fahrtechnisch zu viel zugetraut haben.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Januar 2019)

route61 schrieb:


> ...dass ihn seine Kumpels mitgenommen haben und ihm möglicherweise fahrtechnisch zu viel zugetraut haben.




dazu hab ich hier mal was passendes aus meiner ibc-zitate-sammlung 

"mal zusammengefasst:
er kann Radfahren... is schonmal gut...
er kennt MTB nicht... is schonmal schlecht
ihr wollt mit dem in einen Bikepark... is verantwortungslos
ihr wollt mit dem zum Schluss über eine DH Strecke...
wieso schmeisst ihr den Typen nicht einfach von einer Brücke
wenn ihr ihn loswerden wollt?"


----------



## S-H-A (16. Januar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Klage in Nideggen abgewiesen, da haben wir Glück gehabt!
> 
> https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lok...-gegen-stadt-nideggen-abgewiesen_aid-35657919
> 
> Grüße



Danke für die Info. Habe mir schon echt Sorgen gemacht. Hab das Theater mit dieser Stadt schon einmal erlebt. Seiner Zeit ging es um die Kletterei. Ausgang ist bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2019)

Enrgy schrieb:


> dazu hab ich hier mal was passendes aus meiner ibc-zitate-sammlung
> 
> "mal zusammengefasst:
> er kann Radfahren... is schonmal gut...
> ...


----------



## RadTed (17. Januar 2019)

route61 schrieb:


> So weit würde ich nicht gehen. Ich glaube, er wurde einfach schlecht beraten und das fing da schon an, dass ihn seine Kumpels mitgenommen haben und ihm möglicherweise fahrtechnisch zu viel zugetraut haben.


OK, er hat wohl erhebliche Folgen zu tragen
aber da verklagt man dennoch nicht die Stadt oder den Grundstückseigner
Das sind alles nicht ausgewiesene MTB-Strecken
Mit dem MTB ne Skischanze runterspringen ist auch keine gute Idee und nicht so vom Betreiber vorgesehen


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2019)

Mal wieder auf der Suche nach neuen Gefilden für eine "etwas weiter weg-Tour"...

Mangels mitgeführter Kamera mit Selbstauslöser heuer nur ein Teaser.

Solch tollen Bericht/Fotos a la Schraeg/MLRider/Handlampe gibts aufgrund der Temperaturen also nicht 

Los geht's an der Uni der drittältesten Stadt Deutschlands. Über den welligen Felsenweg und zwei drei Hügeln führen recht enge Serpentinen hinab zum Radweg.

Leider im Schatten, doch der Anstieg zur Burg sollte recht schnell zu körperlicher Hitze führen. Hier sieht man das gute Stück, schwerlich geschändet durch die Franzosen im 17. Jhd.






Über eine Mine aus der Römerzeit, die später als Steinbruch diente und deren Steine im Kölner Dom verbaut sind, folgt das schönste Highlight des Tages. Angefangen mit einer "leichten" Treppe...




...schlängelt sch der Weg Kreuz und quer durch das enge Bachtal.

Sehr lustig wird es auf den zwei Hängebrücken, Holz+Eis ist eine spaßige Angelegenheit, nach drei Metern liege ich auf dem Hintern, sehr zur Freude des zuschauenden Dreikäsehochs!





Durch einen kleinen Weiler geht es weiter, im Sommer sicher eine schöne Einkehr?






Zwei große Höhlen stehen noch auf der Liste, sehr knackig die Zufahrt, sehr rutschige Kehren danach. In echt viel schöner als auf dem Bild... Und größer!






Zum Abschied heißt es nochmal Höhenmeter machen und die offizielle Bikestrecke testen. Sehr geiles Teil haben die Biker dort in den Wald gezimmert, zig Linien führen kreuz und quer hinab.

Fotos davon keine, großes Grinsen umso mehr! 

Der Rest der Story bzw die offizielle Tour gibt's dann später in 2019!

Grüße
Eure DIMB Köln


----------



## Handlampe (26. Januar 2019)

Sehr schön, Carsten. 
Hab zwar nicht raus bekommen wo das ist, aber du wirst es mir sicherlich noch erzählen...


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2019)

naja, die drittälteste stadt ist trier, dann wirds wohl dort im tagespendelbereich zu finden sein


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2019)

Enrgy schrieb:


> naja, die drittälteste stadt ist trier, dann wirds wohl dort im tagespendelbereich zu finden sein



Schlaubi Schlau! 

Das ist richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2019)

Die Burg ist nach einer Tanzmetal Band benannt, der Weiler hat Bezug zu Köln ( alter Flughafen ) .....toll son Bilderrätsel Carsten, danke für die Beschäftigung


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2019)

Was man nicht alles für die Männerschnupfende Runde so tut...

Der Flughafen ist mir entgangen. Dafür war die offizielle Downhillstrecke mit diversen Flugeinlagen versehen, zählt das dann auch?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2019)

Also der Weiler hat Bezug zum alten Flughafen in Köln ... selber Name ... das meinte ich 
Bin ich auch nur Dank Wiki drauf gekommen


----------



## supasini (28. Januar 2019)

und der Beikpark könnte in einem Ort mit gaaanz alter, aber wieder aufgebauter Villa sein - Parkmöglichkeit beim örtlichen Schützenverein...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2019)

supasini schrieb:


> und der Beikpark könnte in einem Ort mit gaaanz alter, aber wieder aufgebauter Villa sein - Parkmöglichkeit beim örtlichen Schützenverein...



Ich glaube du bist paar km die Mosel zu weit runter ... der hier bereitet ein anderes fahrvergnügen e.V,


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2019)

Einladung zur IG-Versammlung/Stammtisch:


Liebe DIMBler,

wir würden uns freuen, Euch zu unserer IG-Versammlung am Donnerstag, 25. April 2019 begrüßen zu dürfen. 

Wir treffen uns um 19 Uhr im "Restaurant Raskolnikow" (ex Tripse Bock), Bonner Wall 2a 50677 Köln (Südstadt).

Gut zu erreichen mit dem Radel oderder Bahn (Haltestelle "Chlodwigplatz" Linie 15,16 oder "Bonner Wall"). 

Wir möchten auf der IG-Versammlung neue Team-Mitglieder vorstellen und über die aktuellen Aktivitäten der DIMB und die Planung für 2019 berichten. Außerdem werden der IG-Sprecher / die IG-Sprecherin und Stellvertreter gewählt. Teilnahme- und stimmberechtigt sind alle DIMB Einzelmitglieder und Mitgliedervereine entsprechend der DIMB Satzung.

Gerne kurz per PN anmelden wg der Tischreservierung.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

Eure DIMB IG Köln


----------



## RadTed (23. April 2019)

Viel Spaß


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2019)

Carsten, mir versuchen alles!
Gruß an die DIMBis, die VilleBis in Memoriam HamBis...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2019)

*DIMB Aktivtour im Bergischen Land - Tripple D 2019 *
( aus Hubi-Sicht  )

D wie Dom, D wie Dhünn und D wie die DIMB .... Dreifach D. Was bei einem BH die Körbchengrösse Medizinball wäre bezeichnet hier ein Trailspektakel der extraklasse im bergischen Land. Zum zweiten male hat die DIMB IG Köln zur Traildegustation ausgerufen. Dem Ruf folgten anfangs ca. 16 Leute ... anfangs ... dann kam der wundersame Teilnehmerschwund. Am Ende war es kein dutzend mehr ... machste nix ! Dabei war alles perfekt angerichtet, die Trails trocken mit "voll Enduro Mega Deathgrip" und das Wetter mit "voll Enduro Sonnenschein" .... "voll Enduro" Traildog hatten wir nicht dafür war ich Killerplautze als dreckiger Köter dabei





*Der Samstag ...Bergische Trailtalfel in Jokomens Plaudertempo.*
Ich reiste aufgrund Arbeit & Co erst Samstags an, die Teilnehmer hatten schon den Freitag was weggedämmelt. Moins um halb zehn ... Bikecheck und Einteilung der Gruppen. Zusammen mit Detlef machte ich den Backguide bei unz Jürgen, eine Bank in Sachen Trails im Bergischen. Der zauberte einen Trail nach dem anderen aus dem Helm. Von fluffig bis stufig, von schmierig bis steil ... es wurde eine traumhafte Kombination kredenzt. Im bergischen haben die Trails auch alle Namen ... die kann man sich gar nicht alle merken. Murmelbahn, Coca-Cola, Fluffy, Flow und der Kochpott um nur einige zu nennen. Dabei ahtte wir alle mächtig Spass. Auch die von Jürgen ausgerufene 3-Stopp-Strategie ging voll auf. Erst ne Kaltschale dann Kuchen und dann nochmal lecka Eis .. da war die Kalorienbilanz wieder im grünen Bereich ! Top ! Einfach Top, kann man nur sagen. Keine Pannen, keine Stürze, super Sonne, Kultur, nette Menschen die einen begleiteten was will man mehr für einen perfekten Biketag !



 
DIMB Truppe am Samstag ... Guide - Teilnehmer im (fast) 1:1 Verhältnis 



 
Da radeln sie dahin die Stolperbiker 



 
Wir rollten erstmal ein .... 



 
Grandioser Weitblick: DOM mal anders ! 



 
Der andere Dom wurde auch umkreist  



 
Schilderwald im Wald 



 
Das nenn ich Training. Da wird die Angela die Treppe quasi hinauf geworfen  



 
Auch der Guide hatte sichtlich Spass 



 
Teilnehmer Alex sowieso immer gut drauf  



 
Angela etwas verschwommen, dafür aber Messerscharf beim Wurzelqueren  



 
Ich so "Foto" ... Detlef so:"Uiiiiii" 



 
Bisschen Blödsinn muss auch sein ) 



 
Angela am Fotodrop ... well done ! 



 
100% Bergisches 



 
Alex geniesst das Wurzelgeschnetzelte 



 
Und später am Kochtopf die Steilabfahrt gemeistert ... Top ! 



 
Angela kanns auch ...ohne mit der Bremse zu zucken  

*Der Sonntag ... Glüder, geschüttelt nicht gerührt. Geführt durch Statler & Waldorf *
Am letzten Tag der Woche trafen wir uns in Glüder am bekannten Platz. Hier war schon einiges los, viele andere Biker waren auch zugegen, ein Hot Spot des bergischen Landes halt. Alles vertreten dort, von Enduroklopper bis E-Mofas zogen bunte Biker aus ihren Kofferräumen. Bei uns folgte eine kurze Ansprache von el cheffe Carsten und Einteilung in die Gruppen. Dieses Jahr waren bei uns keine E-Mofas dabei, waren es doch letztes Jahr noch derer zwei. So dämmelten wir also los. Diesmal geführt durch ein Guideteam bestehend aus Annette und Jürgen ... böse Zungen behaupten es wären Statler und Waldorf gewesen ... kann ich gar nicht glauben  Wir zogen hinauf ... hinauf und hinauf. In Glüder geht's im allgemeinen höher und steiler hinauf als gestern Rund um Altenberg und Schöllerhof. Aber schon bald standen wir an der ersten Abfahrt. K4 hiess die, ein herrliches Gerumpel mit kleineren Sprüngen. Es folgten viele weitere rumpelige Trails...alle machten sie einen heiden Spass. Und Namen hatten Sie auch ja ... nur welche ... ich glaube Sylvestertrail, Lukasserpentinchen ... und und und. Die beiden zauberten wieder eine herrliche Mischung aus dem Trailtopf. Am Pfaffenberg gabs für Alex und Koen sogar Sondertraining im Kehrenfahren. Wo sonst wird sich schon so viel Zeit für die Teilnehmer genommen ? Nicht so schön waren neben zwei Pannen und die sog. Diretissima an einem Serpentinentrail. Anscheinend sind einige Herren zu doof Serpentinen zu fahren und hämmern dann einfach mal gerade runter. Toll Wurst Leute macht ein gutes Bild für uns MTBler ! Danke ! Wie sagte Vatti früher immer "Mein Junge, jeden Morgen steht ein neuer Idiot auf!" Recht hatte er, hab nur das Gefühl es sind derer mittlerweile zwei ob der Anzahl. Aber genug uffgerecht, waren ja zum Spass haben da. Davon gabs auch reichlich, nicht nur wegen der Trails sondern auch wegen der tollen Truppe und dem tollen Wetter. Bei Annette ist Kuchenstopp auch obligatorisch, nehm ich gerne, für Kuchen werf ich gern den Anker  wie man unschwer erkennen kann  So fand dann später eine weitere super Runde bei Kaltgetränken in Glüder sein Ende. Ging alles wieder viel zu schnell, kann man nochmal wiederholen. Danke an alle die so tatkräftig dabei waren, Cheffe Carsten für Orga und alle Guides fürs "Trailkredenzen". Auch an die Mitreisenden ein herzliches Danke für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung. Bis denne ... der Hubi



 
Personal-Trainer Manni himself kriegt Alex schon die Kurve rum 



 
"Hä ? da soll ich hinfahren ?" ... "Ja genau da!"  



 
Geht doch ! Erfolgserlebnis No.1 



 
Geht auch ! Erfolgserlebnis No.2  



 
Die Rösser beim Kuchenstopp 



 
Die Glüdertruppe mit Panorama 



 
Kein Bier vor vier ? Aber ein Pils muss sein  



 
Koen im Anflug ! 



 
Annette ... erst gucken dann fahren  



 
Ein Köter am Rüden )) 



 
Eine letzte Lukasrampe .... 



 
Dann gings hinein in "Hau den Lukas" 



 
Joko hat wieder mächtig Spass 



 
Alex meistert auch die Fotokurve locker 



 
Ja genau a geht's hin Koen ! 



 
Ich so "Foto!" ... Detlef so:" Mmmmmmh"  



 
Da kommt Franjo angebolzt  



 
Manni mit neuem Liteville ... läuft ! 



 
Annette pfeifft ein Lied ... bestimmt Lukas der Lokomotivführer  
​


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2019)

Sehr schön Hubi!

Aber ist die Angela 

Grüße!
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (27. Mai 2019)

Hubi, toller Bericht.... Und genau, eine Angelika hatten wir nicht dabei.... und die Annette möchte immer ein Doppel"nn" 

Meine kleine Bilderauswahl von der Samstagsrunde kann ich hier auch schon zeigen:





Backguide Hubi van Kenobi:




Springmaus Angela:




Hier mal in einer Landezone:




Der Alex:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2019)

Danke @sun909 und @jokomen ist geändert 
Tolle Bilder Jürgen, macht schon ein unterschied sone ordentliche Linse gegen mein Händi


----------



## H-P (27. Mai 2019)

Schöne Bilder, schade das wir nicht dabei sein konnten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, schade das wir nicht dabei sein konnten.


----------



## jokomen (27. Mai 2019)

Ich habe noch ein Nachschlag vom Sonntag, mit den sichtbaren unterschiedlichen zentralen Schwerpunkthaltungen :


----------



## Papnase (28. Mai 2019)

Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch noch! Der Rest war verwackelt, da ich so ein Fotogenie bin!


----------

